# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  πως θεραπευσα την κτθλψη μου ....

## Macgyver

Εμφανιστηκε αρχες του 97 μια κακη διαθεση , ανεξηγητη , το 99 πηγα στον 1ο μου ψυχιατρο , με πλακωσε στα χαπια , και εφυγα , διοτι μουγραψε ρεμερον και ζυπρεξα , κι εβαλα 15 κιλα ............ μετα πηγα σε αλλον , και σε αλλον , μεχρι που το 2006 ειχα πλεον κανονικη κτθλψη , ειχα αλλαξει πολλους ψυχιατρους , ολοι λεγαν τις ιδιες μπουρδες ....... δεν εβγαινα με κανεναν , ανηδονια στα παντα , τσπαντων ολα τα συμπτωματα μιας κτθλψης ....που απο το 2010 σοβαρεψε , και εκτοτε ειχα βγει μια φορα μονο για καφε με τους παλιους συμμαθητες , με το ζορι , ημουν πληρως απομονωμενος , ουτε τηλεφωνο δεν επαιρνα σε παλιους φιλους ....το 2010 πηγα σεναν καλο ψυχιατρο , που αυτος συνεχισε τον εθισμο μου στα ζαναξ , σε πολλα ζαναξ......... πλεον ημουν ενας πληρως κτθλιπτικος , με καμμια ορεξη για ζωη , δοκιμασα οολα ταντικ/κα , με κανενα δεν ειδα αποτελεσμα ........ οποτε καποια στιγμη το 2018 αποφασισα να συμβιβαστω με την κτθλψη , να δεχτω οτι για οσα χρονια μου μενουν , θα τα περασω ετσι , παρ οτι ειχα ολα τα φοντα για μια καλη ζωη , μια εμφανιση συμπαθη και γυμνασμενος , οοοοολα ........αλλα δεν μαπασχολουσε πλεον η κτθλψη , μεχρι κι ο ψυχιατρος μου ειχε απογοητευτει , δεν μπορουσα να ζοριστω να κανω κατι , ωστε να κρατω τον νου μου απασχολημενο ,( ουτε λειτουργικος ημουν ) δεν γινοταν αυτο το πραμα ,διοτι οταν σταματαγα νασχολουμαι με κατι ( ειχα κουραστει ναλλαζω ψυχιατρους , δεν αντεχε το νευρικο μου συστημα κι αλλες δοκιμες ) , επεφτα κατακορυφα , ουτε ο γιατρος μου δεν μπορουσε/μπορει να θεραπευσει την κτθλψη του , που την καλυπτει με την εργασια , και την συντηρηση της οικογενειας του , οταν ηταν απραγος ομως , τον χτυπαγε η κτθλψη ....και μια μερα αποφασισα να ξεφορτωθω τα ζαναξ , με τα οποια ειχα βαρυ εθισμο ...... οπερ και εγενετο , αιφνης αρχισα να αισθανομαι καλυτερα , πεταξα τα ζαναξ , που ολοι μου λεγαν οι γιατροι ' θα κοβεις ενα καθε δυο μηνες , και παλι θα σου φαινεται ' δεν τους πιστεψα ομως , σε δυο μηνες απο 9 ζνξ χρονιως , επεσα στα δυο , δεν τα χρειαζομουν πλεον , .........ουτε αντκ/κα .....
στο δια ταυτα .....αμα συμβιβαστεις με την κτθλψη και δεν την μαχεσαι ( διαβαζω ολους εδω στο φορουμ να μαχονται εναν εχθρο που δεν εχει δειξει το πραματικο του προσωπο ) διατηρεις το ηθικο σου , οσο μπορεις , η κτθλψη υποχωρει μονη της , τουλαχιστον σε μενα δουλεψε αυτο .....και χωρις βοηθεια γιατρων με την πιστη μου μονο , οχι την πατροπαραδοτη πιστη , που τρεχεις σεκκλησιες , αλλα την πιστη οτι εχεις εναν μικρο Θεο μεσα σου , γιατι αυτο πιστευω , η πιστη κινητοποιει δυναμεις που εχουμε μεσα μας σε λανθανουσα κατασταση ............ σημερα εδω και μηνες δεν παιρνω τιποτα , και αισθανομαι καλα , χωρις να παρεμβληθει καποιο γεγονος ........ μερικα πραματα , ισως ολα , εχουν τον λογο που γινονται ....και εμεις τα προκαλουμε ( και τα διαιωνιζουμε κυριως , κοινως μας παιρνει απο κατω ) , με τον αρνητικο τροπο σκεψης μας ........ οσο σκεφτομουν θετικα , προ κτθλψεως , ολα γινοντουσαν πραματικοτητα ως δια μαγειας .......
ευχομαι ολοψυχα περαστικα σε οσους πασχουν απο αυτην την τρομερη ασθενεια ....... ισως φαινομαι ακατανοητος/περιεργος , αφου απορριπτω την σημερινη θεραπεια της κτθλψης .......

εν τελει , μπορει να εχασα 15 χρ. απ την ζωη μου , αλλα βγηκα μακραν δυνατοτερος .......και συμβουλευω κι ενθαρρυνω ( και καταλαβαινω τι περνανε αφου εχω περασει τα ιδια ) αλλους πασχοντες , δεν ειναι πιο σημαντικο?

----------


## Remedy

δηλαδη μακ, εχεις κοψει ολα τα φαρμακα που σε ταλαιπωρουσαν, δεν πινεις καθολου αλκοολ και ειναι μια χαρα φυσιολογικη η διαθεση σου;
ξεκινησες να βγαινεις, να εχεις δραστηριοτητες με κοσμο, να βλεπεις παλιους γνωστους, σταματησε η κλεισουρα και πας εκδρομες και διακοπες που ειχες να πας 15 χρονια;

----------


## take a break

Βρε συ Μακ κόβονται όλα τα ζαναξ τόσο εύκολα και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χωρίς σημαδια αποσυρσης; Και να σε ρωτησω κάτι άλλο πιστεύεις πως ή ψυχιατρική είναι ακόμα σε εμβρυακή φαση;

----------


## Macgyver

> Βρε συ Μακ κόβονται όλα τα ζαναξ τόσο εύκολα και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χωρίς σημαδια αποσυρσης; Και να σε ρωτησω κάτι άλλο πιστεύεις πως ή ψυχιατρική είναι ακόμα σε εμβρυακή φαση;



Οτιδηποτε εχει σχεση με τον εγκεφαλο, ειναι σε εμβρυικη φαση ......

----------


## hlias1988

> Οτιδηποτε εχει σχεση με τον εγκεφαλο, ειναι σε εμβρυικη φαση ......


παιρνεις ακομα ζαναξ η τα εκοψες ολα?

----------


## Macgyver

Παιρνω απο 9 τωρα 3 .......πολυ δυσκολο να τα κοψω περαιτερω ....αντε και με 2,5 την βγαζω , αλλα επαιρνα 9 επι 14 χρονια ( καντε τον πολλαπλασιασμο, πως ξερω οτι επαιρνα τοσα ? κρατω ημερολογιο ετησιο ) , τοσα μου γραφαν οι ' ψυχιατροι' και δεν πηγα κατευθειαν στα 9 , αρχισα το 2000 με 2 , και κλιμακωθηκαν , με τις ευλογιες των γιατρων , ψυχο-βγαλτων , βαμπιρ που σου πιναν τα 50αρικα σου .....................γι αυτο ειμαι εναντιον τους ......και νοσηλευτηκα για ασχετο λογο ( οχι ατυχημα remedy ) επι ενα μηνα , και μια βδομαδα ημουν εκτος επαφης με το περιβαλλον , ειχα ηδη παει στα 3 ζαναξ , και ο γιατρος δεν μπορουσε να καταλαβει γιατι ανεβαζα πολυ πιεση και παλμους ., μεχρι που του ειπε η αδελφη μου οτι επαιρνα ζαναξ , μουδινε εφεξης 2 ζαναξ/μερα , και επεσε η πιεση και οι παλμοι ......πως δεν επαθα εγκεφαλικο ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Βρε συ Μακ κόβονται όλα τα ζαναξ τόσο εύκολα και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χωρίς σημαδια αποσυρσης; ;


Δες μπρεηκ την #6 , ειναι αρκετα επεξηγηματικη .....

----------


## Macgyver

Αφιερωμενο στην break που ΄λατρευει ΄τα φαρμακα !!

----------


## take a break

Εγώ καθόλου δεν τα λατρεύω , ή ζωή τα έφερε μακ

----------


## Nefeli28

Θέλω να κόψω τα ψυχοφάρμακα αλλά απ ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Ρώτησα τον ψυχίατρο πως τα κόβει κάποιος και μου είπε αυτό γίνεται όταν για 2 χρόνια κάποιος εμφανίζει σταθερα καλυτέρευση της ψυχικής του υγείας. 
Δηλ πρέπει επι δυο συναπτά έτη να είμαι καλά για να τα κόψω;;; Πως σας ακούγεται αυτό;
Κι αν εγώ θέλω να τα κόψω τώρα τι γίνεται; Δεν θα με αφήσει;;;

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ καθόλου δεν τα λατρεύω , ή ζωή τα έφερε μακ


Το ξερω ,αστειευομουν .......

----------


## Constantly curious

Έκοψα σταδιακά αντικαταθλιπτικό και αγχολυτικο σε συνεννόηση με τον ψυχίατρο μου.Πιστευα η χαζή πως ήμουν πολύ καλά πλέον. Βέβαια ήδη είχα συνοσυρροτητα με το αλκοόλ αλλά δεν το παραδεχομουν συνειδητά. Έτυχε να ήταν όλα ωραία σε εκείνη τη φάση. Μετά από δυόμιση μήνες και σε εντελώς νέα δεδομένα καθημερινότητας που δεν είχα φανταστεί όταν τα έκοψα επεσα στο λακο. Στην αρχή ήπια και μετά απότομα. Βγήκα μετά από μήνες παίρνοντας ρεμερον για πρώτη φορά αλλά παράλληλα ήμουν ακόμα εξαρτημένη από το αλκοόλ. Απλά από το κρεββάτι κλαμμα ύπνος κενό μπορεσα να ξανά σηκωθώ. Πέρασαν χρόνια. Τελικά αν και τα έχω ξανά γράψει θα επιμείνω πως έφταιγε η λάθος συνεννόηση με τον τότε ψυχίατρο. Δεν τα ξανά έκοψα ποτέ. Τα άλλαξα με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Τελικά χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε το λιθιο στη ζωή μου για να μην ζω μια ζωή υπέρ αυτοκαταστροφικη. Επίσης είμαι νηφάλια αρκετά χρόνια. Ο κάθε ένας μας εδώ μέσα μπορεί να νοσήσει παροδικά λόγω εξωτερικου λόγου σοβαρού ή να χρειαστεί χρόνια να βρει πατήματα, αγωγή, κυρίως να προλαμβάνει τη νόσο στην υποτροπή. Μακ συγχαρητήρια!!! Τα ζαναξ το λένε όλοι ότι είναι τα πιο εθιστικα. Μας πιάνουν γρήγορα ο οργανισμός θέλει κι άλλο και με τα χρόνια συνηθίζει και φυσικά αυξάνεται. Τα φάρμακα είναι χημεία. Οκ ρυθμίζουν. Το ζήτημα είναι πως για βελτίωση κατάστασης εμείς πρέπει να παλεύουμε αλλά να έχουμε το νου μας στα σημάδια υποτροπής.

----------


## hlias1988

εγω εσωτερικα ελενχω τον ευατο μου... οι εξωτερικες καταστασεις ειναι αυτες που με φοβιζουν... αλλοι βγαινουν αλοβητοι αλλοι οχι....

----------


## take a break

> Θέλω να κόψω τα ψυχοφάρμακα αλλά απ ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Ρώτησα τον ψυχίατρο πως τα κόβει κάποιος και μου είπε αυτό γίνεται όταν για 2 χρόνια κάποιος εμφανίζει σταθερα καλυτέρευση της ψυχικής του υγείας. 
> Δηλ πρέπει επι δυο συναπτά έτη να είμαι καλά για να τα κόψω;;; Πως σας ακούγεται αυτό;
> Κι αν εγώ θέλω να τα κόψω τώρα τι γίνεται; Δεν θα με αφήσει;;;


Νεφέλη ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός ότι κανείς όμως να το κάνεις με συννενόηση με τον γιατρό σου όχι μόνη σου.

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ συγχαρητήρια!!! Τα ζαναξ το λένε όλοι ότι είναι τα πιο εθιστικα. Μας πιάνουν γρήγορα ο οργανισμός θέλει κι άλλο και με τα χρόνια συνηθίζει και φυσικά αυξάνεται. Τα φάρμακα είναι χημεία. Οκ ρυθμίζουν. Το ζήτημα είναι πως για βελτίωση κατάστασης εμείς πρέπει να παλεύουμε αλλά να έχουμε το νου μας στα σημάδια υποτροπής.


CC. ας ειναι καλα οι ' ψυχιατροι ' που με εθισαν σε αυτα ,,,..........................εχουν την πιο εθιστικη δραστικη ουσια , μακρια απο αυτα ..........με υπερανθρωπη προσπαθεια μπορεσα και τα μειωσα απο χρηση 16 ετων απο 9 /μερα σε 2,5/3 ........σε 3 , 4 μηνες ......

----------


## Vasiliki3

Συγχαρητήρια για το κείμενο που έγραψες... Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια... Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα και είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση

----------


## Vasiliki3

Είμαι 25 χρονών και πάσχω από βαριά κατάθλιψη. Μπορώ να έρθω σε επικοινωνία μαζί σου; Θέλω να σου κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Constantly curious

> CC. ας ειναι καλα οι ' ψυχιατροι ' που με εθισαν σε αυτα ,,,..........................εχουν την πιο εθιστικη δραστικη ουσια , μακρια απο αυτα ..........με υπερανθρωπη προσπαθεια μπορεσα και τα μειωσα απο χρηση 16 ετων απο 9 /μερα σε 2,5/3 ........σε 3 , 4 μηνες ......


Δυστυχώς Μακ κάποιοι μας βλέπουν ως το μέσον για να πάρουν επιπλέον φράγκα από φαρμακοβιομηχανία. Στο εξωτερικό νομίζω ειδικά για το ζαναξ έχουν σαφή όριο χρονικό. Σημασία έχει πως έχεις κάνει τεράστιοτατη υπέρβαση. Μπορεί να το διαβάσουν και άλλοι άνθρωποι που υποφέρουν και να νιώσουν ελπίδα. εγώ πάντως όταν έπαιρνα ήθελα κλασσικά τρία την ημέρα αλλά πλέον η δόση π με κάλυπτε ήταν το ένα mg. Είμαι σίγουρη πως αν συνεχιζα με αυτό θα ανέβαινα κι άλλο. είμαι μια δεκαετία άλλωστε με χημειες.

----------


## take a break

> Δυστυχώς Μακ κάποιοι μας βλέπουν ως το μέσον για να πάρουν επιπλέον φράγκα από φαρμακοβιομηχανία. Στο εξωτερικό νομίζω ειδικά για το ζαναξ έχουν σαφή όριο χρονικό. Σημασία έχει πως έχεις κάνει τεράστιοτατη υπέρβαση. Μπορεί να το διαβάσουν και άλλοι άνθρωποι που υποφέρουν και να νιώσουν ελπίδα. εγώ πάντως όταν έπαιρνα ήθελα κλασσικά τρία την ημέρα αλλά πλέον η δόση π με κάλυπτε ήταν το ένα mg. Είμαι σίγουρη πως αν συνεχιζα με αυτό θα ανέβαινα κι άλλο. είμαι μια δεκαετία άλλωστε με χημειες.


Nαι εγώ θα ανεβω είμαι στα τέσσερα τώρα και δεν με καλύπτει χαλαρά για πέμπτο . Είναι είδος ναρκωτικού να υποθέσω;

----------


## hlias1988

> Συγχαρητήρια για το κείμενο που έγραψες... Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια... Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα και είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση


και μενα μου αρεσε αυτο που διαβασα..αποδεχομαι την κατασταση ετσι οπως ειναι και ζω με αυτο..
ο χρονος θα δειξει εαν επραξα σωστα....

----------


## NaYa

Κι εγώ προσπαθώ να αποδεχτώ αυτό που έχω (αυτό που είμαι..)Μερικές φορές αδιαφορώ κιόλας..σε καλο μου βγαίνει..Άλλες φορές νιώθω εθισμένη στην κακή διάθεση,δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κατανοητό..Μπράβο macgyver ελπιζω να βαίνουν όλα αισίως.Τα xanax τώρα...άλλη ιστορία..Ακόμα τα παιρνω ως .. δώρο γτ ήμουν καλό παιδί..(μια φορά τη βδομάδα)...

----------


## Macgyver

> Δυστυχώς Μακ κάποιοι μας βλέπουν ως το μέσον για να πάρουν επιπλέον φράγκα από φαρμακοβιομηχανία. Στο εξωτερικό νομίζω ειδικά για το ζαναξ έχουν σαφή όριο χρονικό. Σημασία έχει πως έχεις κάνει τεράστιοτατη υπέρβαση. .


Ετσι ειναι αγαπητη , C.C , στην Αγγλια , πουναι πιο σοβαροι οι ανθρωποι, συνταγογραφουν 1-2MG , και σε κρισεις πανικου , αντε να γραψουν 3-4 mg , αλλα σε οποιαδηποτε περιπτωση μονο για 4 μηνες max. ................ μετα τερμα , οτι πηρες πηρες ........οχι σαν εδω , στο Ελλαντα , που μου γραφαν για 14 χρονια 8-9 mg , και ακομη παλευω να μεινω στα 3 mg .....αν κι εχω περασει 8 μηνες στα 3 mg ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Nαι εγώ θα ανεβω είμαι στα τέσσερα τώρα και δεν με καλύπτει χαλαρά για πέμπτο . Είναι είδος ναρκωτικού να υποθέσω;


Ναι , ναρκωτικο ειναι , αλλα νομιμο , μονο στο Ελλαντα ( ουτε Γερμανια , ουτε Γαλλια , ουτε Αγγλια ) τα συνταγογραφουν ' ετσι ' ..... .....εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια σαυτα τα ' φαρμακα ' ......ισως επιδεινωσαν την κτθλψη μου , τι μαλλον, σιγουρα .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Είμαι 25 χρονών και πάσχω από βαριά κατάθλιψη. Μπορώ να έρθω σε επικοινωνία μαζί σου; Θέλω να σου κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις. Ευχαριστώ.


Ειναι τοσο ' προσωπικες ' οι ερωτησεις που δεν μπορεις να τις κανεις εδω ? ιδιωτης ειμαι , δεν ειμαι γιατρος .......ειδαλλως μολις κανεις 50 τα ποστ σου , μπορεις να μου στειλεις πμ .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Ετσι ειναι αγαπητη , C.C , στην Αγγλια , πουναι πιο σοβαροι οι ανθρωποι, συνταγογραφουν 1-2MG , και σε κρισεις πανικου , αντε να γραψουν 3-4 mg , αλλα σε οποιαδηποτε περιπτωση μονο για 4 μηνες max. ................ μετα τερμα , οτι πηρες πηρες ........οχι σαν εδω , στο Ελλαντα , που μου γραφαν για 14 χρονια 8-9 mg , και ακομη παλευω να μεινω στα 3 mg .....αν κι εχω περασει 8 μηνες στα 3 mg ......


Γραφτε λαθος ............ ειδα ενα ντοκυμαντερ που ελεγε οτι στην Αγγλια/Αμερικη συνταγογραφουν παυσιπονα κωδεινουχα/μορφινουχα , δλδ . συγγενη με την ηρωινη , το ζαναξ ειναι ασπιρινουλα μπροστα τους , οχι βεβαια οτι δεν κανει κακο, αλλα τα παυσιπονα ειναι πολυ πολυ χειροτερα , και μαλιστα και αυτα , οπως τα πολλα ζαναξ μπορουν να προκαλεσουν κτθλψη ....... ειδα πολλους κτθλκους , εθισμενους στα παυσιπονα να λενε οτι η ζωη τους καταστραφηκε απ αυτα ........ειχα παρει παυσιπονο, κωδεινουχο , το 93 στην Αμερικη , μου τοχαν συνταγογραψει για μια μικρη επεμβασουλα πουχα κανει εκει, μικρη ποσοτητα βεβαια , ( τοτε δεν ειχα κτθλψη ) και μικρης ισχυος απο αυτα που εβλεπα στο ντοκυμαντερ , κι ομως , οχι μονο δεν ποναγα , αλλα ημουν και στα χαι μου , αν και ηδη ημουν ευδιαθετος , αρα μιλαμε για χειροτερη καταντια απο την Ελλαδα ....... τα πολλα ζαναξ τελικως προκαλουν κτθλψη , ισως και εκει να οφειλεται η δικη μου ...... ταχω μειωσει στα 3 /μερα , απο 9 /μερα , με μονο οπλο την αποφασιστηκοτητα μου ( Χ2 που τα εκανε το αλκοολ , δλδ. τα διπλασιαζε που δεν επινα πολυ ( κρασι επινα , αλλα σε ποσοτητες ) αρα 15-20 /μερα ) κι ομως τα καταφερα να τα κατεβασω στα 3 /μερα , ανευ αλκοολ , μετα απο 16 χρονια μεγαλης καταχρησης ..........ευτυχως που δεν υπαρχουν κωδεινουχα η μορφινουχα εδω ......... η Αμερικη αντιμετωπιζει εθνικη κριση λογω της υπερβολικης συνταγογραφησης παυσιπονων .....

----------

